# Gotta give an 'A' for effort



## Fern (Nov 3, 2014)

Gotta give this little guy an 'A'; for effort.

[url]http://safeshare.tv/w/NOZOjdApvG[/URL]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

Awww Fern, I give the little guy an A+, LOL!!  Thanks for the chuckle, that gal was right, he was wearing it off, she needs to buy a big jug! :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry, but as soon as I started watching that, this song started running through my head.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2014)

...he was still stuffing his cheeks...with Vaseline.


----------

